

Bottled-water purchase leads to night in jail for UVa student - anaptdemise
http://www.dailyprogress.com/news/bottled-water-purchase-leads-to-night-in-jail-for-uva/article_b5ab5f62-df9b-11e2-81c4-0019bb30f31a.html

======
dsl
The ABC agents are obviously not correctly trained law enforcement officers.
Even in "undercover" operations, police will have a mix of plain clothes and
uniformed officers to avoid situations like this.

------
mjn
earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5962494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5962494)

------
SurfScore
They need to have better procedures in situations like this. A woman at night
being approached by a bunch of men? The cons of staying are far greater than
anything that could justify it. Sadly these situations happen so late that
once the arrest is made, there is nothing that can be done until morning. That
needs to change somehow.

------
stephengillie
Protect yourself from police abuse. There was a similar situation from an ABC
agent for a different state(NC):

(NSFW - language)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug8rT1oxlRc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug8rT1oxlRc)

------
chrisabrams
This sounds like a college prank...so confused how agents could ever act like
this?

